
QAnon and the Return of Magic - uniqueid
https://youtu.be/Ca2DSsuE7jI
======
uniqueid
I probably crossed the HN rules line on posting political content. Fair enough
if it gets flagged.

~~~
chordalkeyboard
its not so much that its political per se, its that it doesn't move the
discussion forward.

------
chordalkeyboard
The problem with this video is the same problem with most other "debunking"
attempts, they aren't really examining the other side's arguments charitably.
Its true that would take a lot more time and effort but if you're not willing
to put that time and effort into your work, you end up being part of the
bifurcation of consensus reality. Qanon believers are going to immediately see
how you approached the subject with a preconceived verdict, and people who
don't agree with the qanon thesis are only going to watch this for
confirmation of their own beliefs. The end result is that people on either
side of the issue interpret the artifact as confirmation of the beliefs they
already held.

